# Request to the Reps Boss



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Any chance the TTOC can issue each area rep with a couple of the TTOC banners so we can run local events that crop up (See the Elvetham Heath Event Hants 22nd July, we have a TTOC stand for 6 cars there??


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

John,

See my post on the thread :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

We are truly greatful !

But again I ask, how about getting them to the reps permanently?

8)


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

that sounds a great idea, i drove straight past the pub 1st meet i went too!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

John, we will be discussing all aspects of branding the club and will raise your request.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Blimey I am in trouble again :roll:

Nice one Lee


----------

